# Split Penis



## introoder

>.>;;;;

Three days before the show, I notice something wrong with my buck. a split penis. greeeeeat. The nice $150 show buck I bought last october has a split penis. I mean, he breeds well. And in all the shows he's been in, no one's ever noticed... But I just did. I sat here for the last hour and a half trying to determine if it was or not, but I'm certain it is, now. (Flaccid, it curls downward. I've heard that's a big part of it. Messing around with it more, it's kinda like... Two flaps glued together in one spot?) sorry. graphic, kinda, I know.

Upsetting, to say the least. He's entered in this one last show, and depending on if the judge's notice, well.. I'll go from there.


----------



## BlueGiants

See if you can get a couple of photos of the penis extended. Just because it curls when it's flaccid doesn't mean it's split. Could it be an injury?


----------



## pamnock

I agree with Cathy - curling is normal.

The normal penis is actually "two flaps glued together" as it forms during development. A line down the midline is normal. An open slice is not normal.

Split penis (resembles the genitals of a doe) shown below. Most bucks breed fine, but using splitpenis bucks for breeding is not recommended. Mode of inheritance is unknown (some forms arex linked).

Also - splits can occuranywhere along the shaft - high - low - or completely open.


----------



## mistyjr

oh great... my mini rex buck haves that now i seen a picture of it..


----------



## Sabine

OMG as if it isn't hard enough to sex bunnies at times. I never considered the possibility of a split penis. Will check my males (the stud in particular) as soon as it gets bright.


----------



## pamnock

The split penis bucks are almost impossible to sex when they are young - even for the experts. My son had a "doe" recently entered at state convention. "She" did well in the first show - but the second judge DQ'd her for wrong sex. Sure enough - a split penis buck that we had sexed when very young and not checked again.Of course, it would figure that he's got fantastic type.


----------



## BlueGiants

Afraid I've been "caught" too. Bought areal promising Junior Blue Flemish Doeand showed her twiceas a doe.... sure enough, 3 months later, she was a he with a split... I was SO disappointed.


----------



## eejed

Is a split penis always a genetic issue or is it caused by illness or disease of some sort? I have a buck who has received legs on the show table and now after 2 yearsI noticed he has a split penis. I never noticed it before and eithe rhave the judges. I usually check my rabbits carefully before ach breeding which is howI noticed it this time.


----------



## BlueGiants

A rabbit can injure himself and cause a tear or a rip. Yes, that can cause a split. They can also get injured by a doe while attempting to breed. Have you seen any blood or signs of damage?

Is it just the tip that's split? Some bucks, as they age, will show a "wider" tip. (Especially the larger breeds). It may not be a true Split penis, just a stretching of the end of the urethrea. I'd get an experiencedbreeder/judge/Vets opinion beforemaking a final diagnosis.


----------



## niniraymond4

Ho yes me too I think I have a plit in my Barn!!! Well, I'd have 2 litter so far with this same guy and First I tought I had 3 doe. I seel 2 and keep the best and then at three months I saw a penis comming out of there! I was like; WHAT I KNOW How to SEXE my rabbit!!!! I've been doing that for 5 years!!! So, well, I went to a show, the judge tought that i was a girl... He shows me that it was a girl and YES it was like he showed me (the penis roaled back on itself and the split was like the opening of the vilva from a girl.. hahaha So I said nooo look again there's somethings coming out of there! And he said HOOO okay this is a split... but he hasss really hard difficulties to determine it.. and even today, If I ses him and just bring the penis with, it's like a girl. Now with my new one, I think it's a buck too, 2 ball starts to growth beside the penis.. OMG... 

I red that MALE rabbit determinate the sex because theycan give chromosomeY. So XX is a female and XY is male. And i red that: During foetal developpement, an anormal developpement can happends.. SOOO WHOO iss the proble the BUCk or the DOE!???

And my Buck has never been DQ in a show. He even wan 1 leg! He has penis curl.. And it's really hard to try to extend it. I don,t want to hurt him.



I bought another buck to do some experimentation and I look him before buying him... well sound okay!!!

But stil he has also penis curl...  So ww'll see soon!

Bye bye


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Hmmm...perhaps you're just seeing things like we were at the one 4-H meeting before fair this year?  Remember we were both up on the table, with our bucks out in front of us? That was quite interesting.

Anyway, that really sucks if he indeed has a split penis! Hopefully he'll make it past the show ~ is it the 4-H show this weekend? Generally 4-H shows aren't allowed to DQ rabbits ~ so if he doesn't slip past, he'll just get an NP. 

Emily


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry

o.o; why do people bump up REALLY old posts instead of making their own? ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Nela

A lot of people, especially newbies, search for posts pertaining to their situation and then reply thinking their post will get more replies because it was started by an older member Another reason is because many forums discourage multiple threads on the same subject. It's something often encountered in forums. Hey if the topic doesn't get old it must be a good one then I guess lol I'd never even have thought of a split penis to be honest. :expressionless


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

OH wow. Didn't even see that.... I did wonder why the OP was under your old account... :/ 

Emily


----------

